# seerose treibt nicht



## boesihexi (24. Juli 2010)

hallo,

diese seerose treibt nicht, dafür mich zum wahnsinn. ich fand sie in meinem teich vor, hat letztes jahr auch nicht getrieben, war nur da. die andere seerose, die ich vorfand, hat mehrmals geblüht. 

diese seerose ist anders als die anderen 7 die ich gekauft habe. die sass senkrecht gepflanzt in dem topf. ich habe sie für kurze zeit waagrecht getopft, habe sie mir aber, da sie nicht trieb, nochmal angesehen, und sie wieder so gepflanzt wie ich sie gefunden habe (senkrecht). das rhizom sieht anders aus als bei den anderen seerosen. sie hat lehm-sand gemisch in einem eimer und osmocote bekommen.

weiss jemand was das für eine sorte ist und was ich mit ihr tun kann?  ich kenne werners fred über seerosennamen! ich will sie nur zum treiben bringen. ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass es eine sorte seerosen gibt, die einen rhizom wie eine ananas hat und als einzige senkrecht gepflanzt wird. gibt es seerosen, die senkrecht stehen müssen? ist meine so eine? was braucht sie zum glücklich sein?


----------



## niri (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: seerose treibt nicht*

Hallo Gabriela,

Ananasrizhome gibt es tatsächlich, meistens, glaube ich zumindest, bei Seerosen, die N. mexicana in ihrer Ahnenreihe haben. Das Rhizom deiner Seerose sieht kräftig aus, soweit ich es erkennen kann, denn das Wasser spiegelt sehr auf den Bildern. Was mich wundert, ist das Fehlen einer Triebspitze bei dem Rhizom. So etwas habe ich bei meinen Seerosen noch nie erlebt. Ich muss auch eine Pflanze mit senkrecht wachsendem Rhizom haben, N. "Shady Lady", die ein Abkömling von N. "__ Aurora" ist. Ich habe sie erst seit dem letzten Sommer, habe damals ihr bischen Rhizom mit der Triebspitze nach oben fast senkrecht gepflanzt und, soweit ich jetzt urteilen kann, wächst diese Sorte auch weiterhin senkrecht. Sie hat allerdings bereits mehrere neue Triebspitzen gebildet. 

Hast du dir dein Rhizom mal genauer angesehen und irgendwo zumindest eine Andeutung einer Triebspitze finden können? Hat das Rhizom auch gesund aussehende Wurzeln gehabt?

LG
Ina


----------



## boesihexi (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: seerose treibt nicht*

hallo ina,

ich habe das rhizom in der hand gehabt und er sah gesund aus, war hart, die wurzeln waren auch ok, wenn auch nicht zu lang oder kräftig. eine triebspitze konnte ich keine entdecken. die wurzeln habe ich bei der umpflanzung etwas abgeschnitten. 

vorgestern habe ich festgestellt, dass die spitze weich wird. der rest des rhizoms ist hart und sieht gut aus. bei der umpflanzung hatte es keine weiche spitze, das muss in den letzen wochen passiert sein. die seerose lag in derselben tiefe, wie ich sie vorgefunden habe (ca. 80 cm, schwer zu sagen bei meinem wechselnden wasserpegel), inzwischen habe ich den eimer höher gestellt.

heute hat es geregnet, ich will aber bei sonnenschein das rhizom herausnehmen udn die spitze abschneiden. was kann ich weiter mit dieser seerose machen? ich fände es schade, wenn es verfault und stirbt  ich habe auch keine ahnung was ihr fehlt, weil ich keine ahnung habe, was das für eine ist! 

es hat mich gewundert, dass sie senkrecht gepflanzt wurde und bin anfangs von einer fehlpflanzung ausgegangen. alle anderen seerosen hatten waagrechte rhizome. danach habe ich etwas über ananasrhizom gelesen und dachte mir, es war doch richtig und habe sie wieder umgestellt. aber sie hatte im herbst keine triebe, es ging ihr also nicht gut.

wie gross ist deine shady lady? dieses rhizom ist gross und dick, müsste ca. 10 cm durchmesser haben und 25 cm lang sein. bessere fotos kann ich machen wenn ich ihn herausnehme.


----------



## niri (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: seerose treibt nicht*

Hallo Gabriela,

meine "Shady Lady" gehört eher zu kleinen Sorten, wie groß und dick ihr Rhizom momentan ist, kann ich nicht sagen, dazu muss ich sie austopfen, als junge Pflanze hatte sie nur ein kleines Fitzelchen Rhizom an der kräftigen und gesunden Tirebspitze. So groß und dick wie bei deiner wird ihr Rhizom mit Sicherheit niemals werden. Dein Rhizom gehört ziemlich eindeutig einer großen Seerosensorte. Sie stand vielleicht einfach zu tief. 

Ich habe im Moment auch eine kränkelnde Seerose (Neuerwerb, zwergig), die habe ich im separaten Kübel zur Beobachtung. Kannst du deine Patientin vielleicht auch in einem größeren Mörtelkübel unterbringen? Mit geringer Wassertiefe, das fördert das Austreiben neuer Blätter, denke ich. 

Das Weichwerden der Spitze, ist das mit Faulen vergleichbar? Riecht sie unangenehm?

Vielleicht liest Werner diesen Thread, er weiss mit Sicherheit, was los ist mit deiner Pflanze .

LG
Ina


----------



## boesihexi (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: seerose treibt nicht*

hallo ina,

nach dem was ich gelesen habe, kommt so ein ananasrhizom eher bei zwergsorten vor. meine ist sicher eine grsse seerose. es ist auch das grösste rhizom das ich habe!

die weiche spitze dürfte faulnis sein, ja. ich habe es nur unterwasser mit dem finger abgestreift. ich muss es rausnehmen und beschneiden.

ich habe auch daran gedacht, das rhizom in einem kübel zu stellen. ich muss aber vorher wissen, ob waagrecht oder senkrecht? ich muss für 3 wochen weg und mein garten bleibt ohne pflege. deswegen will ich nichts falsch machen, noch mehr kaputt.

HAT NIEMAND EINE AHNUNG WAS MIT MEINER SEEROSE LOS IST? :?


----------



## StefanBO (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: seerose treibt nicht*

Hallo Gabriela,

ich kenne Ananasrhizome auch nur von kleinen Sorten. Ich habe insgesamt drei Stück, zwei davon erst seit Mai. Alle bilden massenhäft Blätter, bis jetzt aber noch keine Blüten  Das machen bei mir nur die beiden letztjährigen "normalen" Seerosen 

Von meinem Neukauf habe ich ein Foto, die Zwerge sind, wie wohl leicht erkennbar, die beiden unten. Sie treiben nur oben aus, diese Stelle darf nicht bedeckt sein. Nur der untere Bereich mit den Wurzeln. Wenn die Spitze weich wird, und keine Blätter austreibt, sieht es wohl schlecht aus  Du kannst ja versuchen, die weiche Stelle abzuschneiden und mit Holzkohlenstaub zu bestreichen.

Auch die Seiten dürfen nicht mit Substrat bedeckt sein, da bilden sich die Ableger, die man dann recht einfach abknipsen kann. Von meinem ersten Zwerg habe ich dieses Jahr ca. sechs Stück abgemacht und solo eingesetzt; aber die Ableger bilden bisher auch nur Blätter.


----------



## boesihexi (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: seerose treibt nicht*

hallo stefan

so sieht mein rhizom nicht aus! die "waben", die man unschwer erkennen kann, haben die ananas-rhizome der zwerge, die ich gesehen habe, nicht. die bezeichnung ananas kommt daher, dass das rhizom oben blätter bekommt, wie die ananas, habe ich mittlerweile gelesen. mein rhizom sieht eher wie die ananas ohne blätter aus 

ich hole es raus diese tage und mache fotos davon. vielleicht findet sich doch jemand, der mir helfen kann mit dieser seerose. sie sieht alt aus und es wäre schade, wenn sie eingeht  ich wüsste gerne was sie für blätter und blüten bekommt. sie soll mich nicht verlassen, ohne einmal geblüht zu haben


----------



## Duquesa86 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: seerose treibt nicht*

Hast ihr schon mal Dünger gegeben? Mir hat der Teichgärtner empfohlen 3 Düngerkegel zu geben - es hat gewirkt. Meine Seerose schiebt ein Blatt und eine Blüte nach der anderen...


----------



## Christine (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: seerose treibt nicht*



boesihexi schrieb:


> ich muss aber vorher wissen, ob waagrecht oder senkrecht?



Hi,

Senkrecht!


----------



## Nymphaion (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: seerose treibt nicht*

Hallo,

von den Bildern her kann ich leider nicht sagen um was für eine Art Rhizom es sich hier handelt. Ein Ananasrhizom würde unten und ringsum Wurzeln entwickeln. Allerdings weiss ich nicht was ein falsch gepflanztes 'normales' Rhizom in so einer Situation machen würde. Bei denen gibt es eigentlich eine Oberseite und eine Unterseite, und die Wurzeln entspringen nur auf der Unterseite.


----------

